# R/O interviewed by Robin Day



## Sparks58 (Jan 6, 2016)

At the beginning of the Iraq-Iran war (1980 ish) there were some merchant ships stuck in the Shat al arab river. Does anybody remember Sir Robin Day talking to a Radio Officer on (I believe) a Cunard ship which was stuck there. This was for the World at One radio 4 news programme. I do not remember what was said apart from the obvious situation report as the war had just started and that was pretty much the front line.
Incidentally I was there the previous year on a United Arab ship for 3 and a half months waiting for the Iranian revolution to finish. (We started unloading when the Shah was ruler and finished unloading 3 months later after the Ayatollah had come to power and the dockers returned to work) as far as I remember the cargo was black steel rods.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmmm, I had this misfortune to spend a week at anchor and then alongside for a week on the '****ty 'ol Arab' Khorramshar discharging frozen lamb from Bluff... 1975. We were lucky. Most ships were spending months and month at anchor. The following voyage was for bananas from Davao to Khorramashar. Spent three weeks at anchor as was paid off on Xmas Day... up the river by small tug. Six days in Basrah at a hotel and then flown out on New Years Eve. 

Cunard ship up there... one of the reefers likely. I went through the fleet list to see if I might spot one and make a mention. No luck.
Stephen


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I had about 5 months there round that time on London Bombardier. The freezer ships got priority - don't think they wanted our Christmas decorations so much. There were about 500 ships anchored there. On the way out from Basrah, we went aground and then clobbered an anchored ship swinging at Abadan. Basrah being in Iraq, we had an Iraqi pilot. He spewed over the wing of the bridge. Abadan being in Iran, some serious looking characters came and took the pilot away. Salaam aleikum I always say.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think it was a "Sugar" Boat ?
We had QRY 50 or so on the HF RT and he was ahead of us.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, freezer ships got priority. The unfrozen lambs were discharged and into railway waggons. Unfortunately ther was no insualtion and no freeing either! Half full waggons, doors closed over the meal hour. The blood ran all over the place. The banana cargo after weeks and weeks was almost destroyed although a lot was still good. Instead a riding crew picked up in Bahrain and then worked to dump thousands of cartons into the sea. Not pollution... just fruit and cardboard!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I was in a Shell VLCC in 87, we did 2 ports in the Gulf....we were escorted by the French. They were wonderful, trigger happy bastards. 

The Iranians sent out a RHIB with a 50 cal on the front to intercept our convoy - that was their standard trick - they would machine gun the bridge of passing tankers for ****s and giggles.

We listened to a poor bastard who was getting the treatment screaming for help on ch 16....

The French frigate escorting our convoy launched her helo, who proceeded to buzz the RHIB at zero feet.

The RHIB buggered off.

Great stuff!

We were Aussie flag, but the RN would not escort us...Whitehall had had enough, apparently.

So much for the empire.....I became an avowed Republican that day.

Vive La France!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> I was in a Shell VLCC in 87, we did 2 ports in the Gulf....we were escorted by the French. They were wonderful, trigger happy bastards.
> 
> The Iranians sent out a RHIB with a 50 cal on the front to intercept our convoy - that was their standard trick - they would machine gun the bridge of passing tankers for ****s and giggles.
> 
> ...


The RAN were up there then, why didn't they come? Oh, yes, the cricket was on.

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> The RAN were up there then, why didn't they come? Oh, yes, the cricket was on.
> 
> John T


Why, indeed....!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Why, indeed....!


I think they all worked in together, not just supporting their own ships. Maybe the French ship was the one designated for that task at that time. 

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> I think they all worked in together, not just supporting their own ships. Maybe the French ship was the one designated for that task at that time.
> 
> John T


Yes, but the RN was told to scale back - we had to wait a few days off Hormuz for a convoy.


----------



## mrcruisine (Oct 10, 2010)

Having endured many months at anchor in Bandar Shapour when with Bankline in about 1978 or so, was not too happy to end up there on a reefer (Polar Uruguay) at the renamed Bandar Khomeini discharging a load of frozen lamb from Australia, it was all a bit dodgy as the shooting had started and we were happy to be out of there. Back to Oz and another load of frozen lamb to Syria.


----------

